# new fleshlight inserts



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

Im the VP of marketing over there... here is some of my best ideas...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

god no...


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 9, 2013)

You may want to start looking for a new job


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> You may want to start looking for a new job



stop getting paid to LHJO all day... your fucking nuts


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> god no...



Nothin' like a nice tight fit. 

That must be when you're in the mood for some Wizard of Oz tin can man butt sex.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

^^^ literally give me chills every time I look at it


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^ literally give me chills every time I look at it



Me too! Sends shivers up my spine just picturing that.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2013)

Do they have the shower mount disguised as a shampoo or body wash bottle complete with pump lid?  I'd put that in there, do the deed and then laugh when my girlfriend pumps out a dollop for her hair...


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Me too! Sends shivers up my spine just picturing that.




me too and I lack the necessary equipment


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Do they have the shower mount disguised as a shampoo or body wash bottle complete with pump lid?  I'd put that in there, do the deed and then laugh when my girlfriend pumps out a dollop for her hair...



Sending that to r and d right now...I would give you hug but we are worlds apart. And I have a boner ... might be a little ackward.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> me too and I lack the necessary equipment



Yeah, attach this on a fleshlight, it'd feel real and you could eat it after, if that's your thing ?


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Do they have the shower mount disguised as a shampoo or body wash bottle complete with pump lid?  I'd put that in there, do the deed and then laugh when my girlfriend pumps out a dollop for her hair...




Ah, that'd be funny!


----------



## BigWorm (Sep 9, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Do they have the shower mount disguised as a shampoo or body wash bottle complete with pump lid?  I'd put that in there, do the deed and then laugh when my girlfriend pumps out a dollop for her hair...









You win the interwebs for today sir.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

what ever happened to taking a shower, putting on a nice shirt, and going to the club and picking up a drunk whore


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what ever happened to taking a shower, putting on a nice shirt, and going to the club and picking up a drunk whore



I hate fucking condoms and I would preffer to not have herpes. Oh and marriage.
But i do like where your going here


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what ever happened to taking a shower, putting on a nice shirt, and going to the club and picking up a drunk whore



Hiv, Poking holes in condoms cause they want a baby daddy, or a baby bump like celebrities, and other declines in our civilization that make rubbing one out all the more worth it, plus the unending amount of porn to still yet explore...

But mostly morning wood, that drunk whore is hours away and that soldier wants to play....


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what ever happened to taking a shower, putting on a nice shirt, and going to the club and picking up a drunk whore



I guess the avid fleshlight user would say, its cheaper, you don't have to get dressed up, will never say no. And for the topper, you'd never get aids or an std. 

Unless your nasty ass never washes the thing out.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I guess the avid fleshlight user would say, its cheaper, you don't have to get dressed up, will never say no. And for the topper, you'd never get aids or an std.
> 
> Unless your nasty ass never washes the thing out.




your friend says though right?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

what a bunch of lazy motherfuckers, there isn't anything better then sticking your tongue in some real pussy


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> your friend says though right?




Friend?  I don't have any friends.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im the VP of marketing over there... here is some of my best ideas...


don't see the attraction to that over this


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> what a bunch of lazy motherfuckers, there isn't anything better then sticking your tongue in some real pussy



You make a very valid point.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> don't see the attraction to that over this



I prefer this model here,  you just have to carry it like a 6 pack.


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 9, 2013)

i can die happy now


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

God damn fellas 30 post and not one tranny fucking a fleshlight.  Im so proud of you...

Wait...that reminds me wheres Griffith?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2013)

Fleshlight Freaks! | Halloween Dildos | Frankenstein | Drac | Zombie | Descriptions | homorazzi.com

i think i posted these last halloween. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0ho44rCjc

pretty cool.


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2013)

They need an LW inspired insert. Its very dry and uncomfortable to use, to replicate sex with a menopausal woman.

and it has random google facts printed on the side. And complains as you pump in and out. Then when you jizz it lets out a raspy cough and whafts a coffee scent into the air.

Id buy one.....




.....And then strangle it while my cock was inside.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2013)

lol. you'd buy an anus one that puffs little farts for foreplay.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> don't see the attraction to that over this





^^^ Has obviously never seen Predator


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2013)

Going out to buy fleshlight and tallest conditioner bottle available, plastic For Sale sign (need a strip of hard plastic to act as adapter to slide cut base over), rubber cement to make non-slip seal around cut and adapter + new sharp cutter for my Dremel and super glue...


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Going out to buy fleshlight and tallest conditioner bottle available, plastic For Sale sign (need a strip of hard plastic to act as adapter to slide cut base over), rubber cement to make non-slip seal around cut and adapter + new sharp cutter for my Dremel and super glue...


we'll need pics of this contraption maybe some DIY blueprints as well


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 24, 2013)

The Best Artificial Pussy EVER !!!!! (How To Create A Artificial Pussy) - YouTube


----------



## Swfl (Sep 25, 2013)

just remember god filled the world with pussies, hell more than half the men have one too. so if you cant get laid then your SOL. I remember a post from a guy who nailed a 400# whale of a woman, so anything is possible if you really need to get off. Hell that dude cant even do pushups and he got pussy...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> we'll need pics of this contraption maybe some DIY blueprints as well



I'll post a vid of how to build it and how to use it in graphic HD detail, you can see the purple heart shaped vein on top of my dick that works just like the pearls japanese men get embedded under the skin of their wangs to stimulate the clit....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2013)

maniclion said:


> I'll post a vid of how to build it and how to use it in graphic HD detail, you can see the purple heart shaped vein on top of my dick that works just like the pearls japanese men get embedded under the skin of their wangs to stimulate the clit....


your cawk sounds jerked


----------



## KelJu (Sep 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ^^^ literally give me chills every time I look at it



Holy shit, me too. The picture causes me physical pain every time I look at it.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> god no...



Reminds of an ex gf. She was all teeth.


----------

